# New LGD puppy help



## liorah (May 19, 2014)

We just got 2 sisters, Pyrenees/Anatolians. They are almost 3 months old now and for the most part are doing great. We introduced them to our 3 Kiko does about 2-3 weeks before they all kidded with twins. The goats were cautious with them but had been around dogs before so seemed to tolerate them pretty well. 
I was super impressed with their instincts during the kidding. They helped clean and then when the mamas were tired of them being to close, they backed off and stayed near by, watching. They even helped clean the newborns' behinds!! 
This was about 10 days ago. I noticed about 1 week ago, that the herd queen had decided that she didn't like our alpha dog, Juno. She chases her away every time, but ignores her sister, Artemis. I'm worried that she is picking on her too much because today she escaped her pen for the first time. 
Yesterday she had the puppy cornered, cowering down while she stood guard, chewing her cud! 
Is there anything I can do to help her not become disillusioned with her new family and home?


----------



## liorah (May 19, 2014)

Here are some pictures of how big the puppies are. The goats pictured actually like them both.


----------



## liorah (May 19, 2014)

This is the herd queen. She is a really good mama!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

If the mean one has young babies she is probably just being over protective. I give my dog a place to get away from the goats but still stay in the pasture. You want the goats to teach the puppies to stay away from the babies but you don't want them to get hurt. Just give them some time and they will get used to each other and the puppies will learn which goats to give more space to


----------



## liorah (May 19, 2014)

Thank you. They have a place to get away, they just don't choose to.  I'll just try to have patience and not worry too much.


----------

